# Tips on how not to be a terrible frontman (Yup, Geoff Tate content)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 24, 2013)

Saw this video passed around, so I guess I'll share it, too.

Anyways, here's what you need to do...

1) Don't be terrible singer
2) Don't grab an audience member's iPhone and throw it into the crowd

@10:20



Also, if you haven't found out, this is the Geoff-fronted "Queensryche" that released Frequency Unknown a month ago, not the Todd-fronted Queensryche that will be releasing theirs next month.


----------



## xCaptainx (May 24, 2013)

hahah ...., that's some ballsy douchebag material right there.


----------



## Gram negative (May 24, 2013)

Why would you throw someones telephone in the crowd? What a dick.


----------



## the_heretic_divine (May 24, 2013)

I used to have so much respect for Geoff. My favorite band,from the time I was in diapers. Well,until DeGarmo left,exposing Tate to be a talentless hack. His douchery knows no bounds. 

My band opened for them 2 years ago. He told us that he detected some Dream Theater influence in us. My bandmates thought that was a great thing,until I reminded them that he openly bashes Dream Theater on a regular basis. Gotta love backhanded compliments,lol.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 24, 2013)

What a complete asshole. He looks camper than Freddie Mercury (and with none of the class or humour about it) and acts like a total dick throwing that kids phone away. Total dick move.


----------



## ZachK (May 24, 2013)

Not sure if Geoff Tate, or Rob Halford&#8230;

What an asshole, I can't even imagine how that dude felt when Geoff took his phone. 

I've seen bands grab peoples phones, and even cameras, take selfies on stage and give them back. 

On a different note, Queen of the Reich is still one of my all time favourite songs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 24, 2013)

Like the guy from the better Queensryche does? Todd LaTorre usually grabs people cameras or phones and takes shots of both the crowd and the band. 

@:54
Queensryche - Jet City Woman - Regina, Canada - 4-6-2013 - YouTube

@3:05


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 24, 2013)

It's not even like he was doing something that could be percieved as disrespectful like texting, he was filming the show! Some people man...


----------



## erotophonophilia (May 24, 2013)

Is it possible, that there's a bigger asshole front man than Axel Rose?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 24, 2013)

erotophonophilia said:


> Is it possible, that there's a bigger asshole front man than Axel Rose?



Given that this was the cover for Geoff Tate's Queensryche album...







Yes, it is possible.


----------



## no_dice (May 24, 2013)

Complete egotistical bullshit... not even showing his face until the instant the vocals start? The phone throw was a total douchebag move. Way to treat your fans who still for some reason respect and admire you... 

You know, I'm totally okay with the fact that people get older and our bodies aren't capable of everything they were in the past, but man, if he can't adequately perform the Mindcrime material, then he should really stop milking it and stick to newer stuff that's more comfortably within his register.


----------



## xCaptainx (May 24, 2013)




----------



## xCaptainx (May 24, 2013)

Hey it looks like he got the phone back anyway



lol


----------



## craigny (May 26, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Complete egotistical bullshit... not even showing his face until the instant the vocals start?



Yeah this is what irked me too. Shows your "bandmates" where they rank in the scheme of things. The phone throw was a total dick move there too.....way to LOSE a fan for life there. Look at the difference. The better band uses the guys phone on stage and gives him an awesome momento.....way to GAIN a fan for life.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2013)

craigny said:


> Shows your "bandmates" where they rank in the scheme of things.



This "band" has been through so many members in the passed few months, and judging by what the guys in the other Queensryche said, I think it's best to say he doesn't give a damn about his bandmates, no matter what band he's in.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 26, 2013)

Tate's just butthurt that Todd sounds better than him and is able to actually sing with the band tuned the way it was recorded instead of 1/2 step down. What a donk


----------



## Deathspell Omega (May 26, 2013)

Simply put : Tate sucks ! I`d rather listen a GREAT impersonator, LaTorre, than to the original who is not even able to pull off the easier notes of his signature tunes. Oh well, obviously Tate is better at throwing other people`s phones around than singing now these days. Embarrassing.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 26, 2013)

What a sorry ass loser.


----------



## Leuchty (May 26, 2013)

The video from the thrown phone needs to be uploaded to YouTube.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 26, 2013)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2013)

A video someone made in response to that.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @:54
> Queensryche - Jet City Woman - Regina, Canada - 4-6-2013 - YouTube
> 
> @3:05




THAT is ....ing cool. I would have been pissing myself. Hell, I think I did. 

I'll admit, even after the GT EPK, I gave the FU album a shot... wow, that's bad stuff. Dunno if the new Queensryche will be better, but they did 'Take Hold of the Flame' live? .... yeah, they get my vote.


----------



## Repner (May 27, 2013)

erotophonophilia said:


> Is it possible, that there's a bigger asshole front man than Axel Rose?


Almost. I think Axl wins by leaping into the audience and fighting the person with the camera.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 27, 2013)

I will admit, at least Chinese Democracy had some tolerable songs, mainly because the musicians can actually play and it had some solid production.

Frequency Unknown was was a rushed and badly produced abomination.


----------



## matt397 (May 27, 2013)

I think it bothers me more that there will be no repercussion for his actions. Would be nice to see the kid climb on stage an knock him the fukk out.


----------



## Big_taco (May 27, 2013)

This guy seems like a real Turd. A big stinking turd. No thank you sir.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (May 28, 2013)

Well, I think that now we all know which side is on the right side of the Queensryche split...


----------



## SjPedro (May 28, 2013)

I really didn't like Geoff Tate and some of the queensryche folk because of the whole DT history stuff, but now I just found a new found reason to hate this guy...what an ass!

still, there is no bigger ass than Axl Rose....

Guns N' Roses ban fans from wearing Slash t-shirts to their UK gigs | News | NME.COM


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 28, 2013)

rjnix_0329 said:


> Well, I think that now we all know which side is on the right side of the Queensryche split...



I'm still surprised people even go to his shows.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 28, 2013)

SjPedro said:


> I really didn't like Geoff Tate and some of the queensryche folk because of the whole DT history stuff, but now I just found a new found reason to hate this guy...what an ass!
> 
> still, there is no bigger ass than Axl Rose....
> 
> Guns N' Roses ban fans from wearing Slash t-shirts to their UK gigs | News | NME.COM



You didn't like people you didn't personally know, because someone else you don't know personally had a mudslinging contest with them? None of that had anything to do with the Ryche guys aside from Taint anyway.

That's interesting logic.


Regardless, Geoff is a douche. That dude was one of my biggest influences vocally and he can't even sing the easiest of Ryche songs and sound decent anymore.

Once November rolls around, everyone will forget about Geoff and that's probably the piss he pours in his Cornflakes every morning that makes him such a dick.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 28, 2013)

Can't believe it took you this long to join in, Rev. 

I jest.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can't believe it took you this long to join in, Rev.
> 
> I jest.


----------



## Goro923 (May 30, 2013)

Geoff Taint at his vest... I hope the _actual_ Queensrÿche album outsells FU. Which is very likely 'cause it sold like 10 copies.


----------



## Goro923 (May 31, 2013)

Necessary DP, this is pretty sad:

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - GEOFF TATE On Illinois Phone-Tossing Incident: 'It's Rock And Roll'

His PR team keeps commenting and the results are hilarious.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 31, 2013)

Goro923 said:


> Necessary DP, this is pretty sad:
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - GEOFF TATE On Illinois Phone-Tossing Incident: 'It's Rock And Roll'
> 
> His PR team keeps commenting and the results are hilarious.



Just reading his last comment makes me what to punch him in the throat. Asshattery in its true form.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 31, 2013)

What a mega douche. I hope something cool happens to him, like his band just quitting in the middle of the tour.


----------



## Goro923 (May 31, 2013)

^^That's been happening already, to some extent. If you go to wikipedia (which is kind of a cluster.... to read because of the two current incarnations) you can see that the list of former members for Tateryche is longer than the old one 

But yeah, I'm under the impression that Jeff & his PR team are doing their vest to alienate their fans and besmirch what's left of the Queensrÿche name because he knows he's going to lose in November.


----------



## ArrowHead (May 31, 2013)

Hey, stop picking on his vest, man. After the photo of him onstage in a robe and nuthuggers, I'm suddenly quite a fan of the vest and leather pants.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 31, 2013)

Goro923 said:


> Necessary DP, this is pretty sad:
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - GEOFF TATE On Illinois Phone-Tossing Incident: 'It's Rock And Roll'



That interview is so cringe-worthy it's awesome.  He hammered with questions and then claims he has another interview to go to.


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## mcleanab (Jun 1, 2013)

Did that guy ever get his phone back?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 1, 2013)

mcleanab said:


> Did that guy ever get his phone back?



Not sure, unfortunately.


----------



## FermentedAndOffal (Jun 1, 2013)

What about phones that aren't iphones?


----------

